# Craigslist question (not puppies!)



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been wanting to rescue a GSD for some time. My girlfriend and I haven't had luck with rescue sites, as they said they prefer to decide for us which dog we get (which isn't acceptable to me, I'm not sure I can handle some of these dogs, especially with a cat). I found myself on this website searching responsible breeders, and it looked like we were going that route (though I still had a nagging feeling I could help a dog somewhere).

Off a whim, I just searched Craigslist. I saw a 3 month old listed for $300 that is already neutered. I texted them to try to set up a time to talk about the dog. I see another dog that is 1 year old if this one falls through.

Does anyone have any advice of things to beware of with Craigslist? Certainly I can understand puppy mills and/or people who don't have actual AKC dogs or are breeding for the wrong reasons; however, my situation seems a bit different as I'm looking at a little older dogs that are maybe not what the owner thought they were getting into.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

A rescue would make a decision for you based on your living situation, if it's a good rescue there's no reason to not trust their decision 
Personally I'd take a rescue than one straight from a shelter or off craigslist because the rescue probably has the pooch in a foster home where it may have already lived with cats and kids so they know how the dogs interact with cats and kids!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my female off of Craigslist. She was 12 weeks old and $200. The couple I got her from could not handle her so they put her on Craigslist. I'm very happy with her and I'm glad she didn't end up in a worse situation then where she was at.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The biggest fear I would have is sometimes the dogs are stolen.So while meeting with the owners I would ask if he was microchiped yet and Gage their reaction.Also ask for vaccination records.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Captain I got off of craigslist recently. I wasn't happy with him at first because the owners said he was protective and guarding, and when I got him he was completely opposite of what they said. No protective instincts, just a huge big baby and goofball! But I like him now! Anyway, just beware of what. Anyone tells you in CL! They Might be lying, or they might just be ignorant and give you wrong information. 

Finally, do not pay THEM any money!! Craigslist is not for selling dogs. It is for rehoming dogs that the owners can not keep. Often people will pretend like they are rehoming their dogs but really, they are just trying to make money! So pleasssee don't fall for this scam!

*The best thing to do is pay the $300 dollars for the dog but pay it in the form of a cashiers check payable to a local rescue. In the memo section you can put "for the adoption of fido" or whatever the dogs name is. Give them the check to turn in to the rescue.
*
This way they know you have the money and are serious about caring for this dog, and you know they are not in it to make a buck.

Often times people will scam you by saying that they want x amount of dollars to rehome the dog because they spent money on vet bill, food, neutering, training, blah blah blah so they want money to recoup for all they lost. Well you know what? That's their problem! You are helping them by taking their problem dog off their hands. They should be lucky you aren't charging them! You are helping them out of their bind. So definitely never, never give money directly to a private adoption party. Rescue, fine. A breeder fine. Someone off of craigslist? Heck no. This is what these people do. They have byb or puppy mill dogs OR steal dogs and re-sell them to make a quick buck.


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> The biggest fear I would have is sometimes the dogs are stolen.So while meeting with the owners I would ask if he was microchiped yet and Gage their reaction.Also ask for vaccination records.


Great point, I didn't think of this!! I'll be sure to do that.

I never thought of the dog being stolen; however, it's a tough call. Even if it was, I'd rather adopt it and take it from them. Though this promotes them doing it again!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

P.S.

If they are not willing to accept a check to a rescue and want the money instead, this shows you their true colors! Red flag!you know they are selling a dog for the money!! Don't walk, run away!! They are probably shady byb or it's a stolen dog they are reselling, or they want to make as much money as they can get off a dog that is too much of a hassle for them. Everything about this says SHady shady!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Cowabunga said:


> I've been wanting to rescue a GSD for some time. My girlfriend and I haven't had luck with rescue sites, as they said they prefer to decide for us which dog we get (which isn't acceptable to me, I'm not sure I can handle some of these dogs, especially with a cat). I found myself on this website searching responsible breeders, and it looked like we were going that route (though I still had a nagging feeling I could help a dog somewhere).


Don't have any experience with CL, but wanted to comment on this part- the reason they want to choose a dog for you is so you DON'T end up with a dog you can't handle or who won't be suitable for your family


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Cowabunga said:


> I've been wanting to rescue a GSD for some time. My girlfriend and I haven't had luck with rescue sites, as they said they prefer to decide for us which dog we get (which isn't acceptable to me, I'm not sure I can handle some of these dogs, especially with a cat). I found myself on this website searching responsible breeders, and it looked like we were going that route (though I still had a nagging feeling I could help a dog somewhere).
> 
> Off a whim, I just searched Craigslist. I saw a 3 month old listed for $300 that is already neutered. I texted them to try to set up a time to talk about the dog. I see another dog that is 1 year old if this one falls through.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice of things to beware of with Craigslist? Certainly I can understand puppy mills and/or people who don't have actual AKC dogs or are breeding for the wrong reasons; however, my situation seems a bit different as I'm looking at a little older dogs that are maybe not what the owner thought they were getting into.



Becareful on CL before I got bella I was all over CL there is a lot of scams I ran into some scammers. During the month of January and February there has been three killings off of CL so please be careful before you buy make sure you ask the right questions real good breeders will know the right answers be safe good luck !


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Becareful on CL before I got bella I was all over CL there is a lot of scams I ran into some scammers. During the month of January and February there has been three killings off of CL so please be careful before you buy make sure you ask the right questions real good breeders will know the right answers be safe good luck !


Good point, meet in a public place. For captain I didn't meet in public, but then again it was my husband and I together and I carry a colombian credit card (haha inside joke) so I wasn't too worried.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cowabunga said:


> I've been wanting to rescue a GSD for some time. My girlfriend and I haven't had luck with rescue sites, as they said they prefer to decide for us which dog we get (which isn't acceptable to me, I'm not sure I can handle some of these dogs, especially with a cat). I found myself on this website searching responsible breeders, and it looked like we were going that route (though I still had a nagging feeling I could help a dog somewhere).
> 
> Off a whim, I just searched Craigslist. I saw a 3 month old listed for $300 that is already neutered. I texted them to try to set up a time to talk about the dog. I see another dog that is 1 year old if this one falls through.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice of things to beware of with Craigslist? Certainly I can understand puppy mills and/or people who don't have actual AKC dogs or are breeding for the wrong reasons; however, my situation seems a bit different as I'm looking at a little older dogs that are maybe not what the owner thought they were getting into.



My advise search around for a different rescue. They are not all the same.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Cowabunga said:


> Does anyone have any advice of things to beware of with Craigslist? Certainly I can understand puppy mills and/or people who don't have actual AKC dogs or are breeding for the wrong reasons; however, my situation seems a bit different as I'm looking at a little older dogs that are maybe not what the owner thought they were getting into.


The deal breaker for me between CL and Rescue is the dog's health. The rescue will have historical information regarding all vet records that they have treated the dog for. So I'll know that the dog was seen by a vet. 

I'd be concerned that someone would get a dog, find out the dog has a very expensive health concern, so they dump it as soon as possible to try and either make a few bucks, or get back some of the money they've spent already at the vet. 

Also, most rescues will have had the dog in foster care. So someone has been working with the dog. The odds are better in my favor if I know the dog gets along with kids/cats/dogs etc. (or not). If the dog needs a lot of exercise or if the dog is a couch potato. If the dog has separation anxiety or if it's an escape artist.


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

I talked to the seller. Dog doesn't have any AKC paperwork but says it is purebred. It's his father's dog, who is too old to handle it. He said it may have a chip but it is up to date on it's shots (which I'd request paperwork). He said it doesn't live with a cat so he can't promise anything about it getting along with one, but the dog knows a lot of commands and has a very laid back/sweetheard temperment. The dog is house trained.

I mis-read the ad, the dog is 8 months old, not 3. Would a dog this age be too old to train to get along with a cat, if it hasn't lived with one before and may have the instict to chase it? Would a dog that's 8 months potentially snap on us one day if something happened to it when it was younger that we don't know about?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Cowabunga said:


> I talked to the seller. Dog doesn't have any AKC paperwork but says it is purebred. It's his father's dog, who is too old to handle it. He said it may have a chip but it is up to date on it's shots (which I'd request paperwork). He said it doesn't live with a cat so he can't promise anything about it getting along with one, but the dog knows a lot of commands and has a very laid back/sweetheard temperment. The dog is house trained.
> 
> 
> 
> I mis-read the ad, the dog is 8 months old, not 3. Would a dog this age be too old to train to get along with a cat, if it hasn't lived with one before and may have the instict to chase it? Would a dog that's 8 months potentially snap on us one day if something happened to it when it was younger that we don't know about?



I got a dog at 8 months. She had a high prey drive and hyper focuses on the cats. But, weirdly enough, I trust her. I trained her. She is 11 yo now. And has run of the house with 2 cats. But that's my dog. I can't speak for yours. 

And I don't believe, without a string medical cause, that dogs just "turn on their owners" without plenty of signs before hand. Now whether you recognize those signs....


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my 17 week old female GSD from an online posting. It wasn't CL but fb. Just the same, the lady said Efa was house trained. She wasn't. She said she'd wormed and vetted Efa but couldn't provide paperwork. I paid to vaccinate Efa. She stated Efa was a normal healthy dog. Efa has focal seizures. I was told Efa was very playful, but Efa will urinate submissively if you move too quickly. I could go on and on all day. The moral of the story, people on CL or potentially any online post are looking to get rid of an animal. There is nothing to keep them from embellishing the truth about the animal in order to further their own agenda. 

I have the means, time, and resolve to work with Efa every. single. day. on her issues. If you don't have these same resources available to you I wouldn't get a dog from online. In fact the only reason I went ahead and took Efa home with me was the terrible state of her surroundings, matted/fecal packed fur, and neglect she was suffering. Her current state did not in any way match the the description presented online. Just be aware of that. :/

My vote would be to look into other rescues... or address the issues that are keeping rescues from placing a dog with you.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> I talked to the seller. Dog doesn't have any AKC paperwork but says it is purebred. It's his father's dog, who is too old to handle it. He said it may have a chip but it is up to date on it's shots (which I'd request paperwork). He said it doesn't live with a cat so he can't promise anything about it getting along with one, but the dog knows a lot of commands and has a very laid back/sweetheard temperment. The dog is house trained.
> 
> I mis-read the ad, the dog is 8 months old, not 3. Would a dog this age be too old to train to get along with a cat, if it hasn't lived with one before and may have the instict to chase it? Would a dog that's 8 months potentially snap on us one day if something happened to it when it was younger that we don't know about?


I also second the looking at other rescues. I have a great craigslist dog in a Captain but like I said, he was opposite from what e owners were saying he was... 

If you have your heart set on getting this dog anyway, take your cat with you In A travelling crate and see how the dog reacts? And again... Dont give them any money unless it's donated to a rescue!


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the input, I really, really appreciate it. You gave me some great questions to ask and your personal stories help put things in perspective.

I'll continue to look at rescues, but I do feel they really make you jump through hoops. I understand they have the interest of the dogs at heart, but I also find it a bit excessive/discouraging especially that they won't let you pick the dog you want.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I agree that rescues can be difficult to deal with. But they are trying to find the best situation for the dogs and their decisions have to put the dog first. A good rescue will find the right dog for you and your situation.

I would have gone through a rescue if I had not found a pup on Craigslist. He's a wonderful dog but he came with some serious issues. He looked good, but he has long hair and that was disguising his true condition. He was very, very thin and extremely dehydrated. The owners seemed to be good people, just overwhelmed. They didn't know how to house break him, so he wasn't, even though they said he was. Their answer for that problem was to almost eliminate his water intake. I'm actually very glad we got him when we did because I think he wouldn't have lasted much longer.

He also had a ruptured tendon in his shoulder and after over a year of care, is almost sound.

Needless to say, we would have saved a lot of money on vet bills by going a different route. But we are very grateful to have this guy and he's a great dog. Even if we had known the full extent of his issues, we would have taken him, if just to save him.

All in all, I think we were extremely lucky and I would caution you to take your time and proceed carefully with any dog you find in an ad. Maybe you could have a vet check done before taking the dog? That would not only give you an idea of the health of the dog, but since it's a stressful situation, it might give you some insight to the dog's personality.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Cowabunga said:


> I'll continue to look at rescues, but I do feel they really make you jump through hoops. I understand they have the interest of the dogs at heart, but I also find it a bit excessive/discouraging especially that they won't let you pick the dog you want.


I think most rescues just try and guide you to a dog that's the best fit for your family, which people aren't always honest about (with themselves or the rescue). For example, a lot of people love the look of a malinois but are in no way a suitable home for them... they may think they are, but the people who have spent the last many months getting to know this dog know better. Your reasoning for why you wanted to pick your own dog (so you get a dog that's a good fit for your family, not something that's too much for you) is exactly why rescues want to decide which dog goes where rather than just letting people pick. A GOOD rescue will work WITH you to find a dog that is suitable.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

As a seasoned rescue worker who has been in the proverbial trenches for over 20 years now, the first rule of dog rescue is:

Owner surrenders (in most cases) lie. If they swear that the dog is housebroken and does not chew, you can make a pretty safe bet that they are "getting rid of" (I hate that phrase) the dog because they cannot manage to housebreak it and it chews like a rabid beaver. 

Our rescue is very honest about the dogs habits and health. If the adoption is not successful, you are legally required to return the dog to us. So, it is better to have folks be prepared instead of unpleasantly surprised. I always tell people my foster dogs negatives first so if something is a deal-breaker we are not wasting each other's time. 

Granted, health issues and bad habits can arise after the dog has been adopted - but we really strive to divulge everything we know. 

Another thing that happens is that these dogs will try and get away with unacceptable behaviors if they move from a structured, experienced environment to one where folks let them get away with not following the rules. We have to run a fairly tight ship here, or it would be total chaos with five or six GSDs in the house. I have seen dogs that were perfectly well mannered in my home become brats after they are adopted because their new owners did not set the proper limits for them. 

Also, our rescue does not pick your dog out for you, but we do try to guide you toward ones that are suited to your life style, level of experience, activity level, etc. The fosters get to know their dogs and their goal is to get the dog into a home that is well suited for them. 

Good luck in your search! I hope you find a terrific dog to adopt. 

Where are you located?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I would not buy off of CL or facebook or Kijiji etc. ever. I won't support those types of breeders or the unknown sources where the dogs originated from. Way to sketchy for me. I would find a reputable rescue or a reputable breeder, nothing less. 
There are nightmare stories that have been posted on this forum about horrid health and behaviour issues of poorly bred dogs and unknown histories. Reputable rescue and breeders will be up front about what your getting. They won't lie to make a sale. IMO


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> If you have your heart set on getting this dog anyway, take your cat with you In A travelling crate and see how the dog reacts?




I have to "respectfully" disagree with this suggestion. Yes it would be an easy way to eliminate a whole bunch of dogs! 

But if the dog has an "off" day and does not respond to the cat... under those circumstances..it can easily fool the "adopter" into under estimating a potential danger! 

It's best to "assume" you know nothing of this dog because if you go the CL route...you won't!

I prefer to "cat" proof my dogs myself:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5062642-post32.html

A different approach here:
Introducing Dogs and Cats | Jackson Galaxy

Now if you don't "think" you can do that??? Then a GSD that is already cat friendly would be a better choice for you, unless the chosen dog already happens to live with cats??

In any case these are some things you should know, lots here..starting at the top:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html


Good luck whichever way you decide to go!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

One more thing, my craigslist dog captain, I was told he was good with cats.myeah!! Not so much!! Haha good like he wants to kill them good!

Doesn't matter to me, I don't like cats either (allergic) but just saying...

Chip18- I'm not really all for this guy getting this dog either because I feel there are better more reputable routes to go. I don't think showing the dog to the cat one time will tell you everything you need to know. What I meant was if he INSISTS on getting this dog, bring the cat, it might show him the dog's true colors, it might not, but it starts the exposure, and of course when he brought him home he can continue the work. *shrug* hopefully he goes through a rescue.

I wanted to go through a rescue and had already picked out which one, but then I saw Captain on craigslist browsing for fun one day, and couldn't leave him living like that in those conditions, so I adopted a dog I didn't even want. Now I care for him and love him.

Good luck to the OP whatever he does and hopefully they keep us updated. I'd be curious to see how this unfolds.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Right before Robyn I picked up a smaller breed dog for my friend. He is the love of her life and just turned 4 yesterday. Both times I took someone with me and had no issues.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Not really any advice, but just some positive experiences "rescuing" 2 of my 4 dogs:

Paw Paw and Beowulf are both Craigslist dogs who were in bad situations of neglect and abuse. I rescued them from the homes they were in by replying to those CL ads. I got Paw Paw at 7 months old and Beowulf at 14 weeks old. I've posted their stories on this forum when I first got them. Paw Paw is now 7 years old and Beowulf will turn 5 on Cinco de Mayo. Both are healthy and happy, much happier than when I first got them out of those horrible situations. Both were pretty much free. I paid a small "adoption fee" that really covered the fact that they were giving me the dog's crate, leash, collar, toys and food. I was happy to get them away from those people and start giving them the love they deserved.

I know a lot of people shy away from CL, and I understand the scams that exist, but a lot of times it's people who got in over their heads and the dogs are suffering because of it.


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone!

I called the owner to talk with him. He said it's his father-in-law and that he can't handle the dog anymore. The father-in-law has apparently always had Shepherds, and his friends all have them, and this puppy is a product of two of his friends GSD's I guess. So, no paperwork or anything like that. He assures me it's purebred and the dog is a sweetheart, but I'm a bit leery.

I found a nice GSD at a shelter an hour away. I called them, as I was hoping to go look at him today, but the dog's put on hold apparently, as someone has put a deposit down (my cell reception was poor). I emailed a rescue in my state (Massachusetts) about a GSD they have listed but have heard no response. I also emailed a rescue that I believe is located in Alabama to see if one of the dogs they have listed is still available (for $185 they will transport the dog to New England through a volunteer chain of transports, which is great).

While I'd love a puppy for the purposes of knowing what it's been through, I would like even more to help a dog find a good one. I think a GSD around 1 year old, or 2 year old, would be a great fit. I'm hoping to find one that is already cat-tested, but I think if they suggest it has a good temperment and is well socialized with other dogs, that there's a good chance with some patience I can train it to get along with my girlfriend's cat as well.


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> I have to "respectfully" disagree with this suggestion. Yes it would be an easy way to eliminate a whole bunch of dogs!
> 
> But if the dog has an "off" day and does not respond to the cat... under those circumstances..it can easily fool the "adopter" into under estimating a potential danger!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I'll certainly give your method a shot, as I didn't really know the best way to go about integrating the dog and cat together. I'm pretty terrified the dog will attack the cat and that will be that...


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

So I did more searching around ALL of the local sheltetrs and found a nice 1.5 year old female GSD. The shelter actually included a note from the former owner, which is great. As I mentioned, my main concern with bringing in a dog that isn't a puppy is for our cat. The note from the owner said:

"She’s definitely a German shepherd. She's a guard dog and will bark if she feels something isn’t right. Jada has never shown any aggression of any kind. We have 2 rescue cats that we've kept separated from Jada. We tried for a couple of months to integrate them and Jada was fine with them until they ran and then her inner puppy kicked in and she chased them. We’ve never tried to integrate dogs and cats before so maybe there was a better way to do it."


What do you guys think, does this sound like something easily correctable, to try and get this dog to not chase the cat if he runs by her?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Op- while it is great they included a note I'm not sure if this is enough information to go on? To find out if they can cohabit-ate with cats?

Best thing to do is to get a dog that is said to be awesome with cats, or... To get a dog and see what you can do to train it? And know it may never work out? I'm not really sure what options there are, especially because I don't have cats. I wish you the best though, and glad you are looking at shelters and rescues again. I am involved with some rescues and have come across many dogs that are totally fine with cats, and maybe just as many that are not. If you keep searching, I think you will find what you want.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cowabunga said:


> Jada was fine with them until they ran and then her inner puppy kicked in _*and she chased them*_. We’ve never tried to integrate dogs and cats before so maybe there was a better way to do it."
> 
> 
> What do you guys think, does this sound like something easily correctable, to try and get this dog to not chase the cat if he runs by her?


 Highlighted is the one and only rule in cat v dog and they broke it!

As long as you "never" allow that to happen! You should be good! They knew "nothing" of what a cat dog relation needs! You at least know what to do! Only "you" know if "you" are capable f doing it! 

I post this all the time lots of good info it can help you keep from making "mistakes" with whatever dog you get! :
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Good luck!


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

Barbie, you're right, probably just to wait until they have one that is definitely good with cats. I emailed someone who's fostering one a few days ago that says it's good with cats, but I haven't heard back from her yet.



Chip18 said:


> Highlighted is the one and only rule in cat v dog and they broke it!
> 
> As long as you "never" allow that to happen! You should be good! They knew "nothing" of what a cat dog relation needs! You at least know what to do! Only "you" know if "you" are capable f doing it!
> 
> ...


Thanks Chip, I was hoping you'd reply!


----------

